# ICC Hearings



## RJJ (May 16, 2010)

anybody going? Anyone have a link for the web cast? Did not see it on the ICC site!


----------



## cda (May 16, 2010)

http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/Pages/Webcast.aspx


----------



## RJJ (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Cda!


----------



## conarb (May 16, 2010)

Richard:

Maybe someone could make a list of subjects of interest to most here along with times?


----------



## RJJ (May 17, 2010)

CA:That's a good suggestion! I hope to just be able to watch a little. Real busy week at least for the start of it. I seem to get lost on the ICC site so I figure some one here had the link. I believe Gene has posted at the bottom of the home page a calendar of events. See if that fits your question. Have you heard from UB?


----------



## conarb (May 17, 2010)

No, when he goes "chasing" he's hard to find, remember when he was in Texas he was always going "fishing" in Oklahoma, when he moved to Oklahoma he was always going down to Texas?  As if we don't know what he's "up" to.


----------



## RJJ (May 17, 2010)

Wow! To be young and footloose and fancy free!LOL


----------

